# gnomepad and flashplayer 10



## SIFE (Jan 14, 2010)

salamo alikom
flash player can't function correctly due gnomepad missing ,i download the missing library and put them the in /compat/linux ,then i start firefox3 to see this msg :

```
(firefox-bin:1111): GLib-WARNING **: g_set_prgname() called multiple times

(firefox-bin:1111): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
None of the authentication protocols specified are supported.
LoadPlugin: failed to initialize shared library /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so [/lib/libgcc_s.so.1: version 
GLIBC_2.0 required by /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so not found]
Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "gnomebreakpad": /usr/lib/libelf.so.1: ELF file OS ABI invalid
```

i try this :

```
brandelf -f Linux /compat/linux/usr/lib/bug-buddy/libbreakpad.so.0.0.0
brandelf -f Linux /compat/linux/usr/lib/bug-buddy/libbreakpad.so.0
brandelf -f Linux /compat/linux/usr/lib/bug-buddy/libbreakpad.so
```
but this does not help .


----------



## atomicplayboy (Jan 16, 2010)

Do you have nspluginwrapper installed?


----------



## SIFE (Jan 17, 2010)

yes .


----------



## atomicplayboy (Jan 18, 2010)

And you ran `# nspluginwrapper -v -a -i` as the user running Firefox, not root? Really, ports should take care of any dependencies required for linux-flashplayer, you shouldn't have to manually add any files. As far as I know, Firefox should only be interacting with the nspluginwrapper file generated, npwrapper.libflashplayer.so. Try running `# nspluginwrapper -i /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so` to manually install the plugin into nspluginwrapper.


----------

